# 4TH STREET 2nd ANNUAL OLD SCHOOL REUNION..MODESTO CALIFAZ..



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

OCTOBER 6 2012 COME AND KICKBACK..SEE OLD FRIENDS....ENJOY GOOD FOOD...JUST LIKE BACK IN THE DAYZ..AT 4TH STREET PARK.....ITZ A FAMILY EVENT....NO COLORS...ATTITUDES......JUST GOOD FUN.....LETZ DO THIZ.....FLYER AND INFO COMING SOON....IT WILL BE ON SAT..OCT 6..2012


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

LAST YEAR WAS GOOD....ILL POST PICS OF LAST YEARS CELEBRATION.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WHO MEMBERZ SABOR CC BACK IN 84..THIZ WAS CINCO DE MAYO AT 4TH STREET PARK


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

LAST YEAR AT REUNION.....OLD SKOOL HOMEGIRLZ.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

THE MADDUX YOUTH CENTER WORKERZ..4TH STREET PARK......


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

MELANIE..STAFF COORDINATOR FOR THE YOUTH CENTER..LAST YEAR


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

IT WILL BE ON SAT..OCT 6 2012..DETAILS COMING SOON


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

SHOOTING POOL..BACK IN THE DAYS..4TH STREET YOUTH CENTER.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

BACK IN THE DAYZ.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

AND IT ENDS WITH NOTHING BUT CRUIZING..JUST LIKE WE DID BACK IN THE DAYZ.....GOTTA LOVE CRUIZING..LOW N SLOW AROUND 4TH STREET PARK.....:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

KICKING IT..AT 4TH STREET PARK..WAY BACK


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

MY FIRST IMPALA....:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

LAST YEAR


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

MODESTO HIGH HOMEGURLZ..1983......:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)

Who's doing the judging this year?


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

Sancho209 said:


> Who's doing the judging this year?


WE SETTING IT UP STILL BRO.....MORE TROPHYS THIS YEAR TOO..SO HAVE A GOOD TIME THERE..ITS GONNA BE BE GOOD......:thumbsup:


----------



## ncridahz (Jul 15, 2008)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> WHO MEMBERZ SABOR CC BACK IN 84..THIZ WAS CINCO DE MAYO AT 4TH STREET PARK


And if thay dont no thay havnt ben around long that was my first club back in 93 when I had my 2 wheeler with the trailor



Dammmm it jonny that was my first club back in 94


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

ncridahz said:


> And if thay dont no thay havnt ben around long that was my first club back in 93 when I had my 2 wheeler with the trailor
> 
> 
> 
> Dammmm it jonny that was my first club back in 94


:thumbsup:DIDNT KNOW THAT BRO....BUT THATZ KOO.....SOME MEMBERS WILL BE THERE AT 4TH ST......SPREAD THE WORD BRO..LETZ MAKE THIZ A GOOD EVENT....:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> :thumbsup:DIDNT KNOW THAT BRO....BUT THATZ KOO.....SOME MEMBERS WILL BE THERE AT 4TH ST......SPREAD THE WORD BRO..LETZ MAKE THIZ A GOOD EVENT....:thumbsup:


SABOR CC MEMBERZ


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

YUP GET READY....:biggrin:


----------



## Sancho209 (Feb 21, 2010)

If you want your flyer to pop an professional done, hit up these guys at C&I DESIGNS (209) 495-8541 they do good business. Professional work at a reasonable price. Don't let you flyer under sell your event. Get it done by these vatos!

I got some work done with C&I DESIGNS and their work is one off. Hit em up ask for Isaac 

Contact Info:

C&I Designs 
209-495-8541


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

We bringing the Lux Hoppers be ready fosho


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> We bringing the Lux Hoppers be ready fosho


SOUNDS GOOD.....LETS GIVE EVERYONE A GOOD SHOW.....:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

:thumbsup::thumbsup:


KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> We bringing the Lux Hoppers be ready fosho


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T.....


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:nicoderm:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

T
T
T


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

JUST LIKE BACK IN THE DAYZ.....COME CHILL AT 4TH ST PARK


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

WE HAVE PRE REG FORMS...SPACE IS LIMITED....SO PRE REG NOW..HIT ME UP..209-324-8443....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

MADDUX YOUTH CENTER..4 TH STREET PARK


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....:biggrin:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


>


TTT


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

LETS DO THIS....OCT 6..4TH STREET PARK..MODESTO CALIFAZ.....


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

We bringing folks and food fosho


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> We bringing folks and food fosho


:thumbsup:


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

*TTT*


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

towboss said:


> *TTT*


ARE U GUYZ READY....VATO


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> ARE U GUYZ READY....VATO


*YUP YUP:thumbsup:*


----------



## towboss (Mar 1, 2009)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

CINCO DE MAYO PARADE..LATE 70S IN DOWNTOWN MOTOWN..


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

SABOR CC..CINCO DE MAYO WAY BACK..MOTOWN


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

SABOR CC..AND LATIN EXTACY CC..MOTOWN....1979


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TO THE PINCHE TOP


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Everybody had great hair back then lol


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 said:


> Everybody had great hair back then lol


YUP..NO PELONES..


----------



## chin0 (Mar 12, 2010)

TO THE PINCHE TOP


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T.....


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> WHO MEMBERZ SABOR CC BACK IN 84..THIZ WAS CINCO DE MAYO AT 4TH STREET PARK


I remember SABOR CC I was 10yrs old......Man, we hung around modesto alot in those days......As a matter of fact George just called my dad the other day saying they were coming down to the park that day... BROWN PERSUASION CC will be there repping Stockton....see you guys soon...:thumbsup:


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> YUP..NO PELONES..


Ol'skool....the only way to go....:yes:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

STKN209 said:


> I remember SABOR CC I was 10yrs old......Man, we hung around modesto alot in those days......As a matter of fact George just called my dad the other day saying they were coming down to the park that day... BROWN PERSUASION CC will be there repping Stockton....see you guys soon...:thumbsup:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

BACK IN THE DAYZ AT 4TH STREET PARK


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Kooo


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

BACK IN THE DAY 4TH STREET PARK WAS KICKIN WITH CAR CLUBS JUS TO NAME A FEW....*SABOR(MODESTO)= BROWN PERSUASION(STOCKTON)=CARNALES UNIDOS(MERCED)=LATIN STYLE(PATTERSON)=NITE LIFE(TRACY),,,WE WER ALWAYZ THER,,,,OLD SKOOL LOWRIDERS,,,,TTT.*


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

TTT


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

PCHES N CREM 64 said:


> BACK IN THE DAY 4TH STREET PARK WAS KICKIN WITH CAR CLUBS JUS TO NAME A FEW....*SABOR(MODESTO)= BROWN PERSUASION(STOCKTON)=CARNALES UNIDOS(MERCED)=LATIN STYLE(PATTERSON)=NITE LIFE(TRACY),,,WE WER ALWAYZ THER,,,,OLD SKOOL LOWRIDERS,,,,TTT.*


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

4 DAYZ AWAY.....


----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> CINCO DE MAYO PARADE..LATE 70S IN DOWNTOWN MOTOWN..


Brown Persuasion was in that parade 3rd car in the line up....That car is better known now as "Peaches and Cream"....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

STKN209 said:


> Brown Persuasion was in that parade 3rd car in the line up....That car is better known now as "Peaces and Cream"....


THATZ FIRME BRO.....SO U GUYS COMING TO 4TH ST SAT.....REMINICE ABOUT THE OLD DAYZ........:biggrin:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

JOHNNY CHINGAZ said:


> THATZ FIRME BRO.....SO U GUYS COMING TO 4TH ST SAT.....REMINICE ABOUT THE OLD DAYZ........:biggrin:


Yes sir!!


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

STKN209 said:


> Yes sir!!


:thumbsup:


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Ttt


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

TTT


----------



## PCHES N CREM 64 (Oct 5, 2009)

*SABOR/BROWN PERSUASION,,,,*BECAME FAMILIA THRU THE WORLD OF LOWRIDING,,,JUS AS WE HAVE WITH MANY OTHER CAR CLUBS,,,,,,:thumbsup::thumbsup:,,,OUR HATS OFF TO THE ORGANIZERS OF THIS EVENT,,,, BPCC WILL BE THER TO SUPPORT......


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

PCHES N CREM 64 said:


> *SABOR/BROWN PERSUASION,,,,*BECAME FAMILIA THRU THE WORLD OF LOWRIDING,,,JUS AS WE HAVE WITH MANY OTHER CAR CLUBS,,,,,,:thumbsup::thumbsup:,,,OUR HATS OFF TO THE ORGANIZERS OF THIS EVENT,,,, BPCC WILL BE THER TO SUPPORT......


GRACIAZ....AND WE THANK ALL CLUBZ..SOLO RIDERZ.....BIKE CLUBZ..AND ALL THE GENTE WHO MAKE THIS FUNCTION POSSIBLE..TRUCK CLUBZ..ETC ETC.....MUCH LOVE TO ALL....:h5:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

2 DAYZ AWAY


----------



## djmikethecholodj (Nov 20, 2007)

Have a good event my brothers.....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

djmikethecholodj said:


> Have a good event my brothers.....


:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

HAD A FIRME TURNOUT..EVEN MADE THE MODESTO BEE......JUST WANNA THANK ALL CAR CLUBS.....MOTORCYCLE CLUBS..SOLO RIDERZ..AND EVERYONE WHO WENT.MUCH LOVE FOR THE SUPPORT..:thumbsup:


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

POSTING PICS FROM REUNION


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)

FIRME DAY IN THE PARK ONCE AGAIN .... WE WERE GLAD TO BE THERE AND SUPPORT


----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## MR.1961 (Jul 27, 2010)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

MR.1961 said:


> FIRME DAY IN THE PARK ONCE AGAIN .... WE WERE GLAD TO BE THERE AND SUPPORT
> View attachment 551598
> [/QUO:thumbsup:TE]


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------



## STKN209 (Dec 25, 2007)

Nice piks....I'm glad everything turned out good...


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

:thumbsup:


----------



## KINGFISH_CUSTOM209 (May 16, 2007)

Hell ya it was hella fun can't wait for next year


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)

T T P T....


----------



## JOHNNY CHINGAZ (May 26, 2011)




----------

